# Finally got my TS!



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my first real table saw last week, couldn't be happier. PM2000 3hp. I mulled over choices for almost year. If it wasn't for it going on sale I probably would have gone with my original plan of the grizzly 691. But I think anything was better than what I did have (portable Dewalt saw).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Two thumbs up from me! Good times straight ahead. Congrats.


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got it from CPO Outlets off ebay.. $2600 out the door, no sales tax, free shipping and 18mo no interest on my PayPal credit...sweet. The Sawstop was out of reach really..I was stretching my budget for this one..it'd run for almost 4k for the Sawstop and there were things about the pm I liked a bit better.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

VERY NICE! Congratulations. Stick a fork in that one, it's Done. You probably won't ever find a reason to buy another table saw. May I recommend a Freud Glue Line Rip blade? Less than $100 and you'll think the edges have been sanded.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow that is an awesome saw Jonathan. I envy you. I just bought the DeWalt portable saw, lol. I think I saw a speck of sawdust on your new beauty. Better get the brush out!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's a beauty ! Congrats 

I was debating to buy a digital scale system for mine


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I was going to get the Freud glue line rip but it states it's for wood up to 1" thick so I might get the Freud heavy duty rip 24t that's for up to 2.75"...I have to say the irwin marples 50T blade did great on 1.75" and plywood..


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

flitemedic13 said:


> I was going to get the Freud glue line rip but it states it's for wood up to 1" thick so I might get the Freud heavy duty rip 24t that's for up to 2.75"...I have to say the irwin marples 50T blade did great on 1.75" and plywood..


it


I bet it did, and for that matter, "IT BETTER", that's what you you laid the shekels out for, yeah, you have a very good reason to proud, good for you.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Enjoy it, Jonathon! You probably should have alternative blades for other uses...plywood, heavy timber, dense hardwood, etc. 
Using an undersized blade...7" -8" thin kerf will give you better results on small thin pieces that you're ripping. Cheaper as well.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Really nice do not think you will regret that purchase


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I did buy a wixey digital fence gauge but am having issues installing it...anyone here have pics or experience with a wixey and pm2000?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great buy, Jonathan. That should last you forever....


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice saw wish it was in my garage .
I have purchased a few tools from CPO (nothing that big) but seem to have good c/s. The one problem I had they took the item back even paid the return shipping.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful saw......... get rid of the Irwin blade and it's perfect!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

flitemedic13 said:


> I did buy a wixey digital fence gauge but am having issues installing it...anyone here have pics or experience with a wixey and pm2000?


What has hampered the install? I am very interested in having one on my table saw


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well the instructions aren't all that straightforward, and the examples don't quite fit my saw...I'll post pics in a bit...I guess I'm going to have to drill through the rail, which I didn't really wanna do. I've read also when people drilled through their rail, the supplied screws don't hold and just fall out. What I thought wouldn't take 2 hrs has taken 2 days.


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Also I would prefer to mount the gauge on the Right side of the fence lock so its not in my way when I lean over the table but the included metal magnetic bracket they include only works on the Left side even though it shows you can mount it on the Right. Also I would prefer not to drill into my rails, and I have some bolts close to where I need to drill..i tried mounting the S brackets on those but the brackets aren’t quite long enough to get the wixey rail sitting forward of the PM rail. I thought about fabricating my own brackets but that turned out to be a pain as well….anyone else have any issues or am I doing something totally wrong? So much for easy install.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

flitemedic13 said:


> What I thought wouldn't take 2 hrs has taken 2 days.


lol were not related are we ? 


Geez I thought it was secured with double sided tape . I'm not big on drilling holes in mine either


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

The tape holds pretty well I take it? Can u post a pic.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

flitemedic13 said:


> The tape holds pretty well I take it? Can u post a pic.


Sorry I don't have one yet and assumed it was taped on


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice saw. Congratulations you will really enjoy this saw. I would like to get a powermatic myself someday. Currently have an 1985 flex drive craftsman but it does have a nice Delta unifence , outfeed table and its on wheels. Wanna trade Ha Ha


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

nice


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

That is a fine looking table saw.

Gerry


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

flitemedic13 said:


> Also I would prefer to mount the gauge on the Right side of the fence lock so its not in my way when I lean over the table but the included metal magnetic bracket they include only works on the Left side even though it shows you can mount it on the Right....


I have had mine for a number of years now. No issues to date, other than replacing batteries more often than I like. I got it mainly to read mm's. As for the mounting of the gauge to the fence I had the same issues as you. I just use a rare earth magnet. works fine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

lenh said:


> I have had mine for a number of years now. No issues to date, other than replacing batteries more often than I like. I got it mainly to read mm's. As for the mounting of the gauge to the fence I had the same issues as you. I just use a rare earth magnet. works fine.


I'm liking the idea of a digital gauge as the Excalibur bubble type thingy has a bit to be desired


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet!!!
Congratulations...


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I ended up using the extra bracket and drilling a hole in it for the readout gauge and bent some metal strip and fabricated my own brackets for the rail support..what a pain lol. Now to get it calibrated right..


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

A few pics..


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Not Covet*

I think I just broke another commandment. Looks like a great machine. :nhl_checking:


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Nicely done Jonathan. I too look for sales and jump on them when opportunity knocks and it looks like it sure knocked on your door with this deal.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

flitemedic13 said:


> I ended up using the extra bracket and drilling a hole in it for the readout gauge and bent some metal strip and fabricated my own brackets for the rail support..what a pain lol. Now to get it calibrated right..


Wow that's not exactly how I thought that worked


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

That's probably about as close as I'm gonna get. .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I could sleep at nights with those tolerances


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Color me green with envy. Nice saw!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

flitemedic13 said:


> I was going to get the Freud glue line rip but it states it's for wood up to 1" thick so I might get the Freud heavy duty rip 24t that's for up to 2.75"...I have to say the irwin marples 50T blade did great on 1.75" and plywood..


Are you cutting wood thicker than 1" regularly, or just occasionally? The manufacturer's recommendations are all about chip loads and cutting efficiency for production situations. I promise that you won't be disappointed in the way a glue line rip blade cuts thicker wood. You'll just have to feed it slower. Another good blade to consider is the Forrest Woodworker II. In any case, I'd recommend that your first premium blade be an all-around blade instead of a specialty flavor. I have both the glue line rip and a Woodworker II. Once they go on the saw, I only take them off to install a dado blade. I send one to Forrest to be re-sharpened and run the other until it gets dull. Just food for thought . . . your mileage may vary.


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a friend that said his FWWII burned some on his 8/4 maple but maybe that was due to feed rate...I was looking at Freud Fusion for a do all blade but not sure if I'd run into burning issues with that either. Does the glue line leave a ripple like surface though? Some things I've read say that..but I take whatever the Internet says with a grain of salt no doubt. I like to research a lot though before I throw down over $100 for a blade...I couldn't justify getting the WWII. .I can't see how much better that blade would be vs a lesser pricey Freud Fusion, although they aren't cheap either. I have a ton of 8/4 wood at the moment so not sure which I should get. I could get a fusion for a do all, then the glue line or HD rip for ripping and my Irwin 50t for crosscuts...I don't mind changing blades as its easy on this saw ( one of the reasons I bought it). I can't see where I could get away with just one blade and be overly satisfied with every cut..I just don't have any experience with any of those blades listed but am game to try them out.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

flitemedic13 said:


> I have a friend that said his FWWII burned some on his 8/4 maple but maybe that was due to feed rate...I was looking at Freud Fusion for a do all blade but not sure if I'd run into burning issues with that either. Does the glue line leave a ripple like surface though? Some things I've read say that..but I take whatever the Internet says with a grain of salt no doubt. I like to research a lot though before I throw down over $100 for a blade...I couldn't justify getting the WWII. .I can't see how much better that blade would be vs a lesser pricey Freud Fusion, although they aren't cheap either. I have a ton of 8/4 wood at the moment so not sure which I should get. I could get a fusion for a do all, then the glue line or HD rip for ripping and my Irwin 50t for crosscuts...I don't mind changing blades as its easy on this saw ( one of the reasons I bought it). I can't see where I could get away with just one blade and be overly satisfied with every cut..I just don't have any experience with any of those blades listed but am game to try them out.


I didn't find the WWII to quite live up to the hype I've read about it. It's a fine blade, but I didn't find it to be noticeably better than my glue line rip. I mostly work with 3/4 inch stock, so if you have a lot of 8/4 hardwoods, yes, you might need a specialty blade.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like you did a great job installing the wixey Jonathan. Still don't see any sawdust on your new saw. Was it kinda difficult to fit under your pillow??? :lol:


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

flitemedic13 said:


> That's probably about as close as I'm gonna get. .


That's good enough for NASA Jonathan!!!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice saw. Good job on the Wixey install.

I'ved talked with Berry Wixey a few times. Nice fellow. And he still calls us normal folk nobodys to answer questions about his products. 

I looked at that for my saw... But another model. The Table Saw model type you bought has everything (the readout head and the sensor that reads the markers) together in one housing. He has another model that he has marked as for planers. That model has the readout separate, with a remote (still wired) sensor. That way I could have mounted the head on top of tmy fence (where I could see it) and have the wires for the sensor ran to where you want to mount the track. He also selss any piece separate, so you can adapt and make it work for your application. But, you are right, some assembly required means, you are adapting it to whatever you have, using your own imagination.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

flitemedic13 said:


> Got my first real table saw last week, couldn't be happier. PM2000 3hp. I mulled over choices for almost year. If it wasn't for it going on sale I probably would have gone with my original plan of the grizzly 691. But I think anything was better than what I did have (portable Dewalt saw).


Looks like a Rolls Royce alongside my GMC. Congratulations


----------



## Paul Brierly (Feb 19, 2015)

nice worth waiting for


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

VERY NICE! Congratulations.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You'll never be able to trade back down again once you start using that saw.


----------

